# Angel Fish Aquarium gets dirty fast



## ponnikkutty

Hello Experts,

I have a 100 gal angel fish aquarium with almost 12 large angel fish. Along with that, I have few other fish like Clown Loach, Guppy, Bala shark, Red tail shark, platy etc.

My problem is that, my tank is getting dirty very fast. I feed only once a day and no overfeeding. They finish eating all food in 5 minutes. I could see the plants and ornaments getting dirty and have to take out and clear avery 2 weeks.

Is there anything I need to take care of to avoid this problem?

Thanks
PK


----------



## susankat

What size filter do you have on it? You might also add a powerhead to the tank.


----------



## Nappy

Welcome to the family ^^

Well, I got a 50 galon tank, and have a real bunch of fish there, and when that happens, all I do is to take the foam, which is the first part of my filter, and wash it under tap water. It usually gets dirty in about the time you are talking about (one or two weeks). As soon as I wash it, it takes about an hour for the water and everything to get back to normal. 
Another good thing to do is to vacuum al the debris in the gravel, and if you want, you can filter that water and put it back in the tank, or replace it with fresh water. I do that every week. 
Also, when I wash the foam, I sometimes have to do it twice in the same day and it really cleans the water fast. 

Another good thing for you would be to get yourself a pair of plecos. They will save you some of the hassle (not all of it), at least the plants and the ornaments will be as clean as they can be. 

I hope it helps ^^


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum. You may need a bigger filter and some power heads will also help. I would cut back on your feeding every 2 days. This is how I feed my fish and they do well. Just remember in the wild they do not eat every day.


----------

